# Adrian Flux



## TorqueUK (Feb 8, 2004)

Just had a quote from Adrian flux for my R32 GTR which i am picking up this week, with stage 1 mods £1050.00 comp cover , protected bonus etc!!! cracking deal considering im only 26.


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeh they quoted me £711 for my GTR33 but I then went for Tett Hamilton at £595, so keep looking if I were you!


----------



## TorqueUK (Feb 8, 2004)

have you got tett hamiltons number? I will give them a try, anything less than a grand will be a bonus


----------

